#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > سیستم عامل ویندوز | Windows Operating System >  > سوال: برای نصب ویندوز دیویدی ویندوز بوت نمیشه مادربرد asus p5kpl-1600

## fifafc

سلام برای نصب ویندوز دیویدی ویندوز بوت نمیشه چکار کنم؟
کلییر سیموس کردم
مادربرد asus p5kpl-1600
با دو دیویدی رام اکسترنال و اینترنال تست کردم . دیویدی ویندوز هم سالم هستش

----------

*mohsen_jun_2005*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## rezanurse826

در بایوس بروید و اولین بوت را سی دی قرار دهید .

----------

*mohsen_jun_2005*

----------


## fifafc

> در بایوس بروید و اولین بوت را سی دی قرار دهید .


اینکار رو کردم در سربرگ Boot در بایوس فریست بوت را دیویدی رام قرار دادم

----------


## rezanurse826

1 - آیا dvd سالم است ؟؟
2 - آیا مدل dvd رایتر تو بایوس دیده می شود ؟

----------


## fifafc

> 1 - آیا dvd سالم است ؟؟
> 2 - آیا مدل dvd رایتر تو بایوس دیده می شود ؟


بله دیویدی سالم است - دیویدی رایتر در بایوس دیده میشود

----------


## aarash110

احتمالا یا سی دی دارای اشکال است یا یا دستگاه شما لنزش ضعیف شده با سی دی دیگری امتحان کردید دوم سی دی شما رایتی است یا اورجینال ؟

----------


## fifafc

> احتمالا یا سی دی دارای اشکال است یا یا دستگاه شما لنزش ضعیف شده با سی دی دیگری امتحان کردید دوم سی دی شما رایتی است یا اورجینال ؟


با سیدی ویندوز دیگر امتحان کردم . با دو دیویدی رام امتحان کردم یکی دیویدی رام کیس و دیویدی رام اکسترنال بوت نشد

----------


## rezanurse826

1 - عکس از dvd می گذارید ؟
2 - چه ویندوزی می خواهید نصب کنید ؟
3 - dvd رایتر sata است یا ide ?
4 -  bios مادربرد را بروزرسانی کردید ؟

----------

*nekooee*

----------


## aarash110

نوع مادر بورد را مشخص کنید آیا در بایوس تنظیم کرده اید که از دی وی دی رام بوت شود آیا باطری روی مادر بورد ولتاژ 3 ولت دارد ؟

----------

*nekooee*

----------


## fifafc

> نوع مادر بورد را مشخص کنید آیا در بایوس تنظیم کرده اید که از دی وی دی رام بوت شود آیا باطری روی مادر بورد ولتاژ 3 ولت دارد ؟


مادربرد asus p5kpl-1600

باطری 3ولت دارد

----------


## aarash110

الان بر روی سیستم ویندوز دارید ؟
اگر دارید دستگاه شما dvd را می خواند؟
کابل شما ساتا است یا ide آن را تعویض کرده اید ؟
آیا بر روی مادر بورد سوکت مربوطه سالم است آن را جابجا کرده اید؟

----------

*cybernova*,*mohsen_jun_2005*,*nekooee*,*ramintkh*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## fifafc

> الان بر روی سیستم ویندوز دارید ؟
> اگر دارید دستگاه شما dvd را می خواند؟
> کابل شما ساتا است یا ide آن را تعویض کرده اید ؟
> آیا بر روی مادر بورد سوکت مربوطه سالم است آن را جابجا کرده اید؟


الان بر روی سیستم ویندوز دارید ؟بله
اگر دارید دستگاه شما dvd را می خواند؟بله
کابل شما ساتا است یا ide آن را تعویض کرده اید ؟ساتا
آیا بر روی مادر بورد سوکت مربوطه سالم است آن را جابجا کرده اید؟                                              بله

----------


## cybernova

دوست خوبم 
دیسکانکتی جنوبی در این مدل شایع هست .حتی المقدور با یک DVD IDE تست کنید .حرارت جنوبی رو هم چک کنید .قبل از تعویض دی وی دی ،بدون وصل کردن هارد،سعی کنید با سی دی نصب ویندوز و یا ویندوز لایو سیستم رو بوت کنید .اگر بوت شد خیالتون از بابت دی وی دی و سی دی راه انداز راحت می شه و تا حدودی ایراد مشخص می شه .از سلامت هارد هم اطمینان حاصل کنید .کابل های دیتا هم بی تاثیر نیستن .
موفق باشید .

----------


## hadi.mrv

*در این صورت بهترین راه از نظر من نصب ویندوز با استفاده از یه فلش بوت هست ...
موفق باشید*

----------

*partis*

----------


## cybernova

> *در این صورت بهترین راه از نظر من نصب ویندوز با استفاده از یه فلش بوت هست ...
> موفق باشید*


خب شاید اینطوری نصب بشه ولی بهتره اگر ایرادی هست ،اونم مشخص بشه .

----------

*partis*

----------


## znasser

سلام داداش شما وارد تنظیمات بایوس بشید و بوت اول را روی dvd  قرار بدید وینتوز راحت میاد بالا اگه نیومد مشکل از بایوس هست default  کنید نشد ابدیت و یا هم پروگرام موفق باشید در این راه

----------

*partis*

----------


## reza_rojin

اول f8 بعد کلید f10 و در اخر هم کلید f11  رو امتحان کن منوی بوت رو نشون میدن

----------

*partis*

----------


## hotaru

ساده ترین کار بنظرم اول آزمایش سالم بودن کابل ساتاست. کابل دیگه ای مثلا کابل ساتای مال هارد رو بجای کابل رایتر بزنید و دقت کنید لق نزنه. کابل اگه شل و لق باشه همین مشکل پیش میاد. بعد پیش از روشن کردن مادربرد، باطری سی ماس رو دربیارید بعد کارت گرافیک و رم ها رو هم در بیارید. حالا دوباره اول رم ها بعد گرافیک رو جا بزنید. باطری رو بذارید سر جاش. . سیستم رو روشن کنید. این ترتیب نصب اجزا یعنی اول سی پی یو، بعد رم، و در انتها گرافیک، خیلی مهمه. هر چند ممکنه بنظر بی ربط بیاد ولی حتی توی دفترچه بسیاری از مادربردها هم اینو یادآوری میکنه و علتش هم احتمالا تخلیه شارژ این قطعات به درون مدار برد و ... هست. اگر نشد یعنی یه ایرادی روی برد یا رایتر شما پدید اومده که رفعش خارج از حوصله این تاپیکه.

----------

*cybernova*

----------

